# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الصحة والسلامه >  >  طب الامام جعفر الصادق عليه السلام في صحه الابدانّّّ!!!

## ليالي الخبر

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين
ومن أقواله وعلومه في صحة الأبدان:

- ليس شيء أضر لقلب المؤمن من كثرة الأكل، وهي مورثة شيئين:
قسوة القلب وهيجان الشهوة، والجوع آدام للمؤمن، وغذاء الروح وطعام القلب وصحة البدن.

- ماذا قال في التخمة ؟
ان ادخال الطعام علي المعدة قبل هضم الأول، والزيادة في الكمية التي يحتاجها الجسم، والاكثار من الأغذية المختلفة التركيب وعديدة التنوع، ان ذلك يورث الأمراض خاصة ارهاق القلب والمعدة، وضيق النفس، وثقل الرأس وكسل وقلق ونفخة في البطن والأمعاء.

- ان الاعتدال في الطعام أشارت اليه الآية الكريمة:
" وكلوا واشربوا ولا تسرفوا"
وقد أمرنا الرسول والأئمة كافة بالاعتدال بالطعام حفظا للصحة، وحديث الرسول صلي الله عليه واله وسلم حكمة طبية وهي: 
" ما ملأ آدمي وعاء قط شرا من بطنه ، حسب ابن آدم لقيمات يقمن صلبه،
فان كان لا بد فاعلا فثلث لطعامه، وثلث لشرابه، وثلث لنفسه"

تسبب السمنة أو التخمة والاكثار من الطعام أمراضا ومتاعبا عديدة للبدن وهي:
. زيادة وزن ما ينجم عن ذلك من ردود فعل نفسية.
. ارتفاع ضغط الدم
. تصلب الشرايين
. حدوث هبوط في القلب
. عسر التنفس
. مرض السكر
. تضخم المعدة والأمعاء
. فتق الحجاب الحاجز بسبب ازدياد الضغط داخل التجويف البطني.
. التهاب الجلد بسبب ترسب الدهون تحت الجلد خاصة في منطقة الفخدين
وما تحت الثديين
. متاعب في الهيكل العظمي

- قال الامام:
الطبائع اربع:
الدم، وهو عبد وربما قبل العبد سيده.
الريح، وهو عدو اذا سددت له بابا أتاك من آخر
البلغم، وهو ملك يداري
المرة، وهي الأرض اذا جفت ، رجفت بمن عليها.

- وفي الطعام قال:
لو اقتصد الناس في المطعم لاستقامت أبدانهم.

- ثلاث يسمن وثلاث يهزلن:
الثلاث الأول هي الحمام ، والرائحة الطيبة، لبس الثياب اللينة.
والتي يهزلن: ادمان أكل البيض والسمك والضلع ( أي امتلاء البطن من الطعام)

الله يعطيكم الصحه والعافية*

----------


## Sweet Magic

*ليالي الخبر*


*يسلمو* 


*يعطيك العافيه*

----------

